# I hate to even ask this but how long does it take



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

for a refrigerator/freezer to cool down to the correct temperatures once it has been plugged in.

The repair guy came today and installed a new compressor. It has been about 10 hours and the fridge is at 47 degrees and the freezer hasn't gotten below 40 degrees.

Last time I checked no cold air was even being blown out the air vents in the fridge.

Is there a chance it will get to the right temps by morning or does this require a service tech to come out again.

I did look in the manual but couldn't find any information and I tried google search engine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

It shouldn't take that long. Give him a call again and tell him it isn't performing properly yet. Did you make sure he hasn't changed your thermostat setting while working on the freezer? I have completely shut my freezer down, defrosted it, cleaned it and turned it on and refilled it in the summer and within 2 hours I could tell the temperature was where it needed to be. While it may take up to 4 or so to really be chilling well, 10 hours is way too long.


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

Both the fridge and freezer are set on the coldest level right now.


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

It should be cold by now.

Michelle


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Anita in NC said:


> Both the fridge and freezer are set on the coldest level right now.



Houston??? *WE* have a problem.......in a fridge in NC


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Doesn't sound good Anita; you need to call them back out.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I usually give it 24 hours


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the advice guys. The fridge is now cold enough but the freezer still no where near what it should be and it has been 24 hours now. So the tech. is scheduled to come out again Thursday. 

The refrigerator just doesn't seem to have a lot of cooling power. Maybe air in the system or not enough freon. I'm guessing if it was a leak then everything would cool down and then start warming back up as the freon leaks out.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

it would vary depending on how much mass you had in the units and at what starting temperature the mass (food stuffs) were when you started cooling.

the air coming off the evaporator should not be cool in any event (it is not moving the heat from the inside of the unit). so i vote with others, you have a problem


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Anita in NC said:


> Last time I checked no cold air was even being blown out the air vents in the fridge.


That is good rather than bad. Warm air should come out, not cold. Warmth is removed from something thus making it cold. The warm air is then expelled. In the case of a refrigerator the warmth comes from the refrigerant which has absorbed the heat from the contents and interior. It is not quite that simple but rather the basics.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The amount of freon in a frig is very very critical. Too little or too much will give you the problems you have. How did the tech measure the amount that went into the frig? If he used gauges his accuracy is questionable. The freon needs to be weighed on a digital scale because of the precise amount needed.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

According to my son's FIL, who is a refrigeration engineer (retired now, but keeping his hand in by being a part-time fridge repair-man), you need to leave a fridge (or air-conditioner with cooling) sit for several hours before switching it on after it has been moved, or worked on. He gave me a detailed explanation, from which I managed to gather that it has something to do with the gas settling. Your fridge man should have known that, and should have told you that.

At least you'll know next time!

He also told me that if you move the fridge out to clean under it, you should switch it off at the wall before moving it; and while it's out, you should thoroughly clean the dust from the coils at the back. Then, after the cleaning, push the fridge back into place, and leave it OFF for a couple of hours before switching it back on again.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Windy in Kansas said:


> That is good rather than bad. Warm air should come out, not cold. Warmth is removed from something thus making it cold. The warm air is then expelled. In the case of a refrigerator the warmth comes from the refrigerant which has absorbed the heat from the contents and interior. It is not quite that simple but rather the basics.


If the vents referred to are _inside_ the 'fridge, then cold air should be coming out of them, as they are only recirculating the air inside.
If your 'fridge is the type that has a blower that moves air over the condensing coils, then that air should be warm.
Older fridges usually rely on convection currents drawing air over the condensing coils on the back of the 'fridge which, as Culpepper stated, should be kept clean.
This type of 'fridge can also run more efficiently if you have some holes in the floor behind the unit, which will allow cooler air from under the house to pass over the coils. (Holes should be meshed to prevent insects coming through.)


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

the only reason i know of for letting a unit sit is to allow the compressor/motor oil to drain back into the compressor unit.


----------

